# Roaches of Virgin Gorda



## JoshTopp (Mar 20, 2006)

I found the following roaches in Virgin Gorda BVI:

These I found almost exclusivly living inside of these spike covered seed pods

















You can see the seed pods in this picture






if any one has any ideas on what these roaches may be, please advise-josh Topp


----------

